# Help with distinguishing composers



## lpg1992 (May 31, 2010)

Hello, I am a music student studying for my A2 exam. In this exam we have to listen to a piece, transcribe some of it and answer questions on it such as name the composer, genre and give a date. 

I know the basic principles of the periods and genres, but does anybody have any specific points about composers that would help me know who it was or what genre? or how to tell the difference between a composers i.e one from early romantic to late?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Don't go on my word alone, as I'm sorta in the same boat as you, but I'd suggest reading biographies of the composers you need to identify. One's life really influences musical style.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

Listen.

There's no substitute.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

some guy said:


> Listen.
> 
> There's no substitute.


Well, I sorta thought listening was a given.  But yeah, you gotta listen, too.


----------



## toucan (Sep 27, 2010)

Distinguishing Haydn and Mozart is not as difficult as people think. If it sounds like a disheveled Haydn, it's Mozart; and if it sounds like Mozart "embourgeoisé," it's Haydn.

If it sounds like a boorish Haydn, however, it is neither Haydn nor Mozart. It's the younger Beethoven.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Easy one: It's Prokofiev if it's Modern, there are a whole bunch of diminished 5ths in the melodies or in the bass, _Castanets_ or Woodblock, the violins screech really high, sometimes crazy and/or dissonant, and yet very beautiful/lyrical/positive.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Ah yes, i was on track to the A2 until recently, dropped it though as 5 subjects is quite enough!

Anyway, dont they provide certain guidelines as to which composers or styles they can possibly choose from? Which board are you doing?

In any case the best general advice to give is to listen!

Good luck.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I still some difficulties making the distinction between Monteverdi and Stravinsky, I need some help.

Martin


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Monteverdi rarely, if ever, uses a bassoon. So if the piece has bassoon, it's probably Stravinsky. That's how I tell them apart anyway.


----------

